# GSD Coating Help



## sbpoudel (Dec 22, 2018)

My friend recently got a GSD that was supposed to be a double coating but after 2 months it doesn't seem that he will be getting a long coat. The fur right now looks like a wool carpet. Additionally, he is not gaining any weight. Any suggestions on if he is a mix and how can I make him gain some weight?


----------



## Orphan Heidi (Sep 21, 2018)

Good nutrition can play a big part of how the coat looks and develops. For good coat I'd add a raw egg a day, good
healthy meat/protein, an all purpose daily multi-vitamin. Also a daily brushing with a good slicker brush can help
stimulate hair growth.
From the pics it looks like a regular daily brushing is needed.

Has this puppy been wormed recently? That can contribute to poor growth and failure to gain weight.

Cute puppy, hope this helps.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

That puppy does not look healthy. I would get him looked at by a vet, along with a fecal check, and then make sure he is getting a good quality food.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Looks like a gsd, however he looks unhealthy and probably carrying a worm load, could be other things going on as well. Get him to a vet and get him healthy and the things you’re seeing will likely improve.


----------



## Malibu (Jul 27, 2017)

AGREE with what has been posted. Where are you located...


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

It’s already been stated - much more important things to focus on right now than breed and coat, but for what it’s worth... pup looks purebred and a double coat (not to be confused with a long coat) would not necessarily be evident at this young age anyhow. Puppy coats are short and dense.


----------

